# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Конфигурация 1 с торговля и склад для украины

## buj

Люди у кого есть дайте скачать  Конфигурация 1 с торговля и склад для украины. За ранее спасибо, ну и конечно же може:)те тут по рассуждать о конфигурациях 1 с.

----------


## Alan68

*1С:Торговля 7.7 для Украины Торговля 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для Украины релиз 7.70.014 от 02.07.2009*
Скачать
Зеркало

*Книга 1CПредприятие. Торговля и склад. Секреты работы.*
Скачать
Зеркало
*Книга Торговля + Склад для Украины*
Скачать
Зеркало

----------


## vanuchao

1С:Торговля 7.7 для Украины Торговля 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для Украины релиз 7.70.014 от 02.07.2009 - выдает ошибку - http://pics.torrent.hl.ua/pic_b/f31a...04bb451546.jpg
код ошибки FS_launcheprocess
Подскажите в чем причина?
Система виста 32.

----------


## IVladimir

Ищи причину, имхо, в совместимости - "запускать программу в режиме совместимости...." или в правах (от имени Администратора)

----------


## LemmyKilmister

Битые ссылки, зря регился. Не вставайте на те же грабли.

----------


## kerneldos

> Битые ссылки, зря регился. Не вставайте на те же грабли.


Не увидел сразу:)

----------


## Ukei

- Пользуемся *ПОПРОШАЙКОЙ*

----------

